# Well Dressed vs Pink Swoon



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

I want to buy a pink blush & am undecided about whether to go for Well Dressed or Pink Swoon. These both caught my eye, but looking at most swatches I can't see much difference. I'd want it to be quite pigmented.

I'm an NC15 with warm undertones. Can you recommend one above the other? or simply which you prefer?
Any good comparison pictures would be fantastic.

TIA


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 27, 2010)

I am NC15 with pink/red undertones naturally. I much prefer Well Dressed, Pink Swoon looks really strange on me.


----------



## January (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm a NW15/20 and I was trying to pick between these two as well. I ended up going with Pink Swoon (during the Sumo sale - so I didn't actually look at it in the store). I found it to be more on the bright side when I did put it on. I don't use it very often. When I swatched Well Dressed in the store, I knew I would prefer it. I'll probably get it in my next haul.


----------



## co_quette (Jan 27, 2010)

i prefer Well Dressed. it's a lighter cool-toned baby pink. Pink Swoon is more of an intense bright pink... still pretty if that's what you're going after, but i think Well Dressed is better suited for an everyday blush.


----------



## annikay (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's a comparison shot from Karlasugar (love her!):

http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...sia-Azalea.jpg

HTH!


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 28, 2010)

i'm nw20-25 and well dressed is much better as a daily blush for me. i find that pink swoon can be a bit loud, i prefer to use it more for going out at night.


----------



## Modmom (Jan 28, 2010)

Those are the only 2 Mac blushes that I own.  I'm an NC20 with yellow undertones.  I use Well Dressed pretty much every day.  I absolutely love it.  I tend to use Pink Swoon more when I have a tan.  No regrets buying either.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 28, 2010)

i'd go with Pink Swoon


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 28, 2010)

I am NC15 and prefer Pink Swoon, but that is because I prefer warm shades over cool shades. Being NC warm shades are complimentary than cool shades.


----------



## blurpleberry (Jan 28, 2010)

im so glad someone asked this cuz i've been debating for so long on which to get


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 29, 2010)

I went to my freestanding store & swatched them both. They are very similar, however Well dressed looked a lot more natural. Pink swoon seemed artificially pink, lol if that makes sense. I just thought WD would sit better, so I chose that.. I'm very happy with it


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Well Dressed would look nice on you than Pink Swoon, I think.


----------

